# Anyone else workout for purely an athletic standpoint instead of aesthetics?



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

#AestheticGoals


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Exercise is an enormous pain for me.

I do it to keep fit and often go swimming most days, but I can never enjoy or get this addiction to it people talk about. I've been doing it for years very consistently (exercise that is) but I've never felt an endorphin rush or had it improve my mood. It's just some chore I rationalise as necessary.

Even after all this time I still have to consciously force myself to do it. I envy those who get a thrill from it and find routine easy to slip into.

By the way I don't wish to burst a particularly large bubble but focusing on the body does mean less focus on the mind. It's extremely rare for a person to be able to do both equally and for most that would mean doing both equally bad.


----------

